# Eyes & teeth in puppies



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I've heard of something called tear stains - is that a bad thing in a dog ? Dexter does produce doggy sleep which seems to be black in colour & the hair under his eye is a darker red than the rest of him. Is this a tear stain ?

Also, how often should I clean his teeth ?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember someone on here mentioning that if you give your puppy filtered water the tear staining should go. 

Saffi also gets sleep that gets stuck in her fur and HATES me getting rid of it! I have to moisten a baby wipe to free it so it doesn't hurt and she attacks the baby wipe lol!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Tear staining is only a problem in white or cream coloured dogs. It doesnt realy affect darker dogs. Feeding and drinking water can affect tear staining. 

As for teeth its up to you. Its never a bad thing to get them used to you messing about in their mouths. So every night to start with then lessen it to once a week if you like. 
Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Watch out for when your puppy starts teething as I used to remove the sleep daily from Biscuit's eyes and then forgot for a few days - as his hair was getting long and hiding it and his hair was much darker there then - and then his eyes starting watering from teething and he developed staining from the sleep. If I'd kept on top of removing the sleep and wiping his eyes daily, it wouldn't have happened.

Now that his teething has stopped, the tearing seems to have stopped and the staining has faded and is growing out only on one side as they managed to remove the other side when he was groomed. I also give a few blueberries every other day or so and this is supposed to be good. I also used apply cider vinegar in his water for a bit. 

I don't clean Biscuit's teeth as he is on a raw diet and has enough bones to keep then naturally clean. Also stag bars are really good for cleaning their teeth.


----------

